# 20k Sig/Avy request



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

okay so this one is a lil complicated. so 20k to who can do it for me

This picture of Gegard Mousasi on the left

http://mmafrenzy.com/files/2008/09/gegard-mousasi.jpg

This picture of Shogun Rua in the center

http://www.getsportsinfo.com/image.axd?picture=Mauricio+Rua.jpg

This picture of Cain Velasquez on the right

http://media.photobucket.com/image/cain velasquez/DemandMMA/cain_velasquez-023.jpg


With there names respectively under there pictures, and then my forum name (Intermission) somewhere in the sig

And as for the avatar something to do with shogun rua with a belt around his waist (must look real lol) and my name on it again


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll come up with something tomorrow.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I'll come up with something tomorrow.


Great thanks, one more thing. Please do something cool with the background. Im sure you obv already had that in mind but just thought I would say


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Great thanks, one more thing. Please do something cool with the background. Im sure you obv already had that in mind but just thought I would say


Np, any specific colors? I'm working on it now.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Np, any specific colors? I'm working on it now.


Nope, just really cool with lots of effects, nothing cheesy tho


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

good..

pardon my noobness but how i put in sig?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Intermission said:


> good..
> 
> pardon my noobness but how i put in sig?


I put it for you. 

For next time, just copy the image location by right clicking the image (http://i46.tinypic.com/2hn7638.jpg) and put that in between tags. :thumbsup:

Also, I forgot about the avy, I'll start on that.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh, thanks man. And yeah Avy thanks. ill send that 20k now


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Ahh, thanks man. And yeah Avy thanks. ill send that 20k now


I don't need the 20k....go ahead and hold on to those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I don't need the 20k....go ahead and hold on to those. :thumbsup:


What a darling hehe


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Your the best man. +Rep


----------

